# Apple Wood Cheap



## jts70 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just picked a cord of applewood for $ 30 this saturday. Dude said he could all I needed for the same price. So if any of you Michigander's need some let me know, I'll give his number.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

He out your way? Marktee...my bro...lives in Attica. And the Beast is gonna be hungry!


----------



## jts70 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, next town over, Caro. He does have anything right now but could have in very short order.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

OK.. well, pass along his # in a PM, iffin' ya don't want to post it, and I'll forward it to the Bro. Maybe he can get on a list for good smokin' type woods...


----------



## jts70 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll do it tonight or first thing in the AM, thought I had it with me.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## jts70 (Sep 26, 2007)

Anybidy who wants the number just shoot me a PM


----------

